# Peter ostrouushko



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Violin, Folk, good sound if you are into this kind of music.

http://www.peterostroushko.com/listen.html

Check out 'east texas waltz' for a good idea.... reminds me of the show... "Deadwood"


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Most of it is not my style. 
However, my wife likes some of it, so thank you for sharing.

Cheers,
Bill


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

My wife is nuts for that stuff, I will have to order her one or two. And I actually enjoy it once in a while myself, to "refresh the palate.". Thanks for the link.


----------

